# So who has the new ION auger?



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I work at Jays in Gaylord and we have been selling them like crazy. I love the feel of them and hope to get one out on the ice sometime this winter to play with it myself. Who has bought one and how do you like it? Does it get the battery life they say and does it cut smoth?


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

I bought one when they were on pre order. Once I got it I hated the delay. And the trigger feels cheap so I took it back. Got the lith ice gator and the thing is awesome. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyeassasin (Jan 9, 2010)

Seen a couple guys on vandy today using them..seems to cut great..they were cutting alot of holes and borrowing it out.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LunkerMan (Jan 4, 2013)

I just used mine today and its more than awesome! Cuts with absolutely no effort. Battery is awesome. I think you can drill even more than 40 holes on one battery if the ice is 5-6 inches. Don't have a single negative thing to say about it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

what are the blade specs on them? are they interchangeable with mora or laser?

The battery life/number of holes is going to be directly proportionate to the sharpness of the cutting blade. That's the only thing I would hesitate on if I was buying one.

well, not the only thing, but one of the major items. I guess if it were a decision about electric, then battery replacement cost, ability to wire to conventional battery, overall construction, and warranty would be the others.


----------



## breminnie (Aug 14, 2012)

Have had mine out a few times and so far its bad ass. Cuts smooth and im getting great battery life. Yesterday we cut 50-60 holes through 5 inches and we had battery left. witch was the most ive cut in 1 day so far. totally unbelievable.Watched a guy try to start a gas auger that never did start he ended up spudding his holes. but in the 10 minutes he was yanking on his auger I cut 20 holes (3 of us fishing). only time will tell the whole story, but its the best so far. Very lite does not beat you up and opens old holes with ease. best tool since my flasher. There were other gas augers out there and i would wait for them to start a hole and I would start and it out them but who knows how shape their blades were. Heading back out now for another day on the ice. tight lines.


----------



## Junior G3 (Jan 4, 2013)

naterade said:


> what are the blade specs on them? are they interchangeable with mora or laser?
> 
> The battery life/number of holes is going to be directly proportionate to the sharpness of the cutting blade. That's the only thing I would hesitate on if I was buying one.
> 
> well, not the only thing, but one of the major items. I guess if it were a decision about electric, then battery replacement cost, ability to wire to conventional battery, overall construction, and warranty would be the others.


 Amazing, for years nobody was interested in electric augers and many said they would never have one and they were laughable. I have the Strikemaster Electra Lazer. had it for a couple years. As usual, it ran flawlessly yesterday. Drilled over 30+ holes in 4" of ice and still had juice on the same battery. I would never own a gas auger again unless the ice was consistantly 24" or more. Mine just runs off a 12V Vexilar battery. Construction on an electric auger is much more simple and has a much much lower fail rate as a gas or propane. No gas, no oil, no propane, no hoses, carbs, gaskets, pull ropes, leaks, smells, warming up etc etc .....


----------



## Crappiecraig (Jan 4, 2013)

Who needs one. We only get 6 inches of ice in southern Michigan. No need to spend 500 bucks on something u only need once every 5 years. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

They have been selling pretty fast here at our shop also. Could be out of them soon.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Crappiecraig said:


> Who needs one. We only get 6 inches of ice in southern Michigan. No need to spend 500 bucks on something u only need once every 5 years.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Some of us have health problems so a lighter weight power auger is a great idea. I don't use a hand auger at all any more and now I don't have to drag the heavier jiffy out on the ice and deal with gas, etc.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

breminnie said:


> Have had mine out a few times and so far its bad ass. Cuts smooth and im getting great battery life. Yesterday we cut 50-60 holes through 5 inches and we had battery left. witch was the most ive cut in 1 day so far. totally unbelievable.Watched a guy try to start a gas auger that never did start he ended up spudding his holes. but in the 10 minutes he was yanking on his auger I cut 20 holes (3 of us fishing). only time will tell the whole story, but its the best so far. Very lite does not beat you up and opens old holes with ease. best tool since my flasher. There were other gas augers out there and i would wait for them to start a hole and I would start and it out them but who knows how shape their blades were. Heading back out now for another day on the ice. tight lines.


 You have a point on ice thickness in Michigan, How often dose ower ice get over 20 inches thick.. When i can afford one im going to buy a electric augar. How thick ower ice gets around here its the way to go..


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

they absolutely have to change the way they have the safety button!! other than that I love it.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Crappiecraig said:


> Who needs one. We only get 6 inches of ice in southern Michigan. No need to spend 500 bucks on something u only need once every 5 years.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 I need one. :evil: You know us Fisherman, We dont need or use all ower gear and lures but the thought of having it and know its their..


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't have an ion auger but do run electric...way easier and faster!! Going on 3rd season with mine and wouldn't run anything else!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Crappiecraig said:


> Who needs one. We only get 6 inches of ice in southern Michigan. No need to spend 500 bucks on something u only need once every 5 years.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No doubt! But if we only bought what we REALLY need Jay's, Cabela's, Gander and Frank's would be closed in no time and the ladies would have more shoes and purses. LOL :lol:


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Spent 60 bucks on a gas auger and its the best investment I've ever made. I know how to clean my own carbs and maintain the machine and its never failed me. I agree electrics are cool but expensive and you might be screwed if you try to drill 150-200 holes in a day. Extra fuel costs a lot less than an extra battery.


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

You would have to drill a hole every 3 minutes for 10 hours straight to drill 200 holes in a day but yes there is a limit to the number of holes you can drill with an electric. The ion will drill 40 holes through 24 inches of ice on a charge which is plenty for me. They are expensive and batteries are 150 to replace so gas is probably much more economical but it sure is nice to only have 21 pounds of auger to carry around and no gas to mix.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

I think he said if. After that many holes you better pack it up and head home.:lol:


----------



## johnriney (Jan 10, 2013)

Seen a couple guys on vandy today using them..seems to cut great..they were cutting alot of holes and borrowing it out.


----------



## Junior G3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Crazy Axe said:


> Spent 60 bucks on a gas auger and its the best investment I've ever made. I know how to clean my own carbs and maintain the machine and its never failed me. I agree electrics are cool but expensive and you might be screwed if you try to drill 150-200 holes in a day. Extra fuel costs a lot less than an extra battery.


My electric cost less then gas or propane and there is no such thing as cleaning or maintenance. If you drill 200 holes a day, then you are not fishing ......... and certainly not on the right lake. My battery is rechargeable, gas and oil are not.


----------

